# pathology



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

Post Deleted: Read the forum rules to prevent future deletion of your posts.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

If the 7th edition provides more info and you have the time to read them why not do so?
I have seen an even thinner, simplified version of Robbins for pathology last month :s.


----------



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks


----------

